# My "bordering on obsessively collecting" Haul!



## malialoke (Jul 18, 2007)

Usually, the UPS driver gets here between 2:30 and 3:00PM, and I was actually contemplating skipping my afternoon class to be here just in case.  (Not generally a good idea when there's only three weeks of a six week quarter left.)  Luckily, the UPS guy knocked on my door at promptly 10AM!  And once I leaped out of bed and raced to get a robe on, I had my Flashtronic order in my hands!

I tried to take a picture with my crappy webcam, but you can pretty much only make out the shape of the boxes in it.  So, here's my list:

FACE:
Hyperreal Foundation NW100
Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Prep + Prime Protect SPF50
Northern Light MSF x3
Gold Spill MSF x2
Global Glow MSF x1

EYES:
Moonflower e/s
Fertile e/s
Mothbrown e/s
By Jupiter MES
Ether MES
Mercurial MES
Lovestone MES
Quarry MES
Mint and Olive softsparkle pencil
Silverbleu shadestick
Sharkskin shadestick

LIPS:
Cranapple cremestick liner
Honey B. cremestick liner
Plum Royale cremestick liner
Flowerplay l/s
Fast Lane l/s

BRUSHES:
109
168
217
219
231

I just had to share with people who wouldn't look at me like I was nuts for being so excited!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice Haul! =D


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! I would have been super excited too!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

Dont you love with the UPS man brings you goodies??? Have fun with your new stuff!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

I get the same way too!  Sometimes I have to plan what I am doing because people at my house start to question why soooo many things are coming in!  I have to be here to intercept!  Enjoy your stuff, you got a lot of goodies


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay for new goodies!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice haul, and you got brushes too!  Do you usually run through the MSF quickly?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 18, 2007)

great haul! how are the MES? i don't know if i'm going to like them or not.....


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I get the same way too! Sometimes I have to plan what I am doing because people at my house start to question why soooo many things are coming in! I have to be here to intercept! Enjoy your stuff, you got a lot of goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

HEHE...I can relate...i have to get the package before my hubby gets it first, to avoid the "more MAC" comments.


----------



## malialoke (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Nice haul, and you got brushes too!  Do you usually run through the MSF quickly?_

 
It's not usually that I run through them, it's more that I'm a graceless klutz with a bad habit of dropping them.  I almost cried when I shattered my Petticoat, so I've learned to buy backups while they're still available at retail pricing.


----------



## malialoke (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_great haul! how are the MES? i don't know if i'm going to like them or not....._

 
I'm totally in love with them.  The colors are gorgeous and I get good color payoff with my brushes -- it only takes a light sweep to pick up enough color, so I can see them lasting quite a while.  I used them today with just UDPP and they looked great; tomorrow I think I'll try coordinated colors of shadesticks as a base and see how much more vibrant they come out.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, super haul.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malialoke* 

 
_I'm totally in love with them.  The colors are gorgeous and I get good color payoff with my brushes -- it only takes a light sweep to pick up enough color, so I can see them lasting quite a while.  I used them today with just UDPP and they looked great; tomorrow I think I'll try coordinated colors of shadesticks as a base and see how much more vibrant they come out._

 
These have lots of color in the pan, do they have that same look when applied, or are they just one color?  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## malialoke (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_These have lots of color in the pan, do they have that same look when applied, or are they just one color?  Hope that makes sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They seem to go on as one color with shimmer, but I get a slightly different color each time depending on where I swipe the brush and if I concentrate on the veining or just swirl around the whole dome.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malialoke* 

 
_They seem to go on as one color with shimmer, but I get a slightly different color each time depending on where I swipe the brush and if I concentrate on the veining or just swirl around the whole dome.  Is that what you meant?_

 
Yes, that's exactly what I was wondering.  Thank you.  These seem like so much fun!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW! now THAT is a haul


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 19, 2007)

that's an awesome haul!!....


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 19, 2007)

wow im jeaous! i barely wanna spend $100 for this collection..!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 19, 2007)

that is an amazing haul! enjoy your goodies and thanks for sharing!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, enjoy all your stuff!  I WANT!!!!  lol


----------



## tania_nia (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG I love fast lane lipcolor. I wasn't going to buy anything from the collection but I wanted a color in between craving and viva glam vi and the ma recommended fast lane and I love it! Perfect for when you want color but not alot. Warm smile tendertones is really pretty over it too! Nice haul btw!


----------

